# My 2000 SE w/ Sport Package



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

Current Mods: B&M Short Shifter, Eibach Springs

Future Mods: PTI Turbo Kit, Tein Coilover Setup, some interior work


























My car that I had before this one:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks really clean


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NICE! and DAMN!!! WTF happened!?!


----------



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

That's what a full size chevy truck will do at 40+ MPH. The guy's excuse: "I was looking at the radio, and when I looked up he was stopped." :dumbass:


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

omg, that sucks, but hey nice sentra though!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice b15 ! hope to see more pix of it soon !


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hell ya
love the B15 SE

looking sexay


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20 = sexy


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

very noice, lookin' toight


----------

